# Part 1&2-Adventure at the old B******n farm....



## JOETHECROW (Oct 11, 2009)

Today was the first time our little rag-tag band of bottlediggers has been out together in over a month or so... (Me, Laur, Mayor Tom and Mr. Fred)...We originally set out to find the old R.R. station privy. No Dice. Walked the area thoroughly but just couldn't find it. Hmmmm, It must have been an intended stepping stone to the nearby B******n farm...We were vr. nearby and I had remembered setting some bottles on a stonewall there years ago. It was a beautiful fall day and we had a great adventure, and discovered a long forgotten dumpsite that had been near our rambling area for years,.....Just as we were getting tired and the sun was setting, we began finding interesting bottles, aqua cone inks, frags of Hoods Sarsaparillas, Tom even found a Bunker Hill Pickle.....Here's some pictures of our day. This is a place we'll return to and dig out...The first pleasant surprise was seeing a Ruffed Grouse!.....(Pa.'s state bird)


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 11, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*

The cellarhole....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 11, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*

This was probably the springhouse although it shared some attributes w/ a privy...(Stone lined upper, wood lined down below,...bottles, and Fred claimed a poo smell when he was down in to it....) It had an overflow so perhaps it was first a spring, then later used for a privy? Or maybe it was just the mud that had a smell...who knows.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 11, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*

While we were looking around for signs of bottles, Tom stated scratching around down the grassy bank below the foundation of the farmhouse.....At first it was apparent that they lived here up into the forties.....Bah!....well of course after alot of root hacking the better stuff started to appear....Here's Tom and Lauren scratching out the beginning of our hole.


----------



## Just Dig it (Oct 11, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*

Way to go Guys sounds like there are some great posts to come..Glad you didnt strike out like me today =) Such a nice cellar hole.. i told laur i have a book on old stone formations/walls and how the time of year they were amde determines if they fall or noit
 Grats on the Grouse

 Peace JDI


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 11, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*

The appearance of the first crude aqua bottle neck.....


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 11, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*

Here we are on the way to what first thought was going to be a privy dig.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u28EiqYJzCY


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 11, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*

Laur took a turn right after Tom discovered the aqua Bunker Hill,...(sorry, forgot to get a pic),...but her little bottle had everyone saying "Lemme see"....right next to it was a crude marble.....We also found Rabbit and Elephant motiff nursers and doll heads....so lots of kids here....Here's Laurs "HOODS PILLS CURES LIVER ILLS"


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 11, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*

Alright,....Here's one I dug today...No 'insitu' pics but here it is cleaned up....Can anyone tell me what this crude aqua slick is?...It looks like an unembossed "Dalby's Camanitive",....It leans waaaay over to one side and is real whittled.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 11, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*

Mr.Fred.....Pro bottle digger.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 11, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*

Here's some interesting pieces we found in the cellarhole....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 11, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*

Here's Laurs Liver pills cleaned up...I usually see these in clear glass.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 11, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*

Here's a local s.s. coke neck with a root thru it....The roots slowed us down but we'll go back w/ proper tools now to finish this sizable dump....


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 11, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*

Thanks Eric.  That book sounds good.  Interesting info.  We strike out a lot, so I empathize.  It just makes it sweeter when you find something good!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 11, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*

Well I think that's pretty much it for today.....If I get a chance I'll post the baby nursers for those with an interest....Thanks everyone for sharing our great Autumn adventure.                            Joe


----------



## sheldon (Oct 11, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*



> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> Alright,....Here's one I dug today...No 'insitu' pics but here it is cleaned up....Can anyone tell me what this crude aqua slick is?...It looks like an unembossed "Dalby's Camanitive",....It leans waaaay over to one side and is real whittled.


 
 It held Godfreys Cordial. They come pontiled too.


----------



## cobaltbot (Oct 11, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*

Sounds like a great adventure at the Bakebean farm, turned a dissapointing pit search into a dump with possibilities.  Nice little pill bottle.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 11, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*

Joe was going to title it with the name of the place, but thought better of it[].


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 11, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*



> ORIGINAL: Just Dig it
> 
> Way to go Guys sounds like there are some great posts to come..Glad you didnt strike out like me today =) Such a nice cellar hole.. i told laur i have a book on old stone formations/walls and how the time of year they were amde determines if they fall or noit
> Grats on the Grouse
> ...


 

 Thanks JDI....That book sounds very interesting,....could you let us know the info so we could track one down?.....Hey,...sorry you struck out today.....We usually do too....so I feel your pain....and while we didn't find anything major today, we now know they're in there and no one has dug this dump yet.....(except us)[]    Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 11, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*



> ORIGINAL: sheldon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Hey,...Thank you ...I appreciate the info....                                          Joe


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 11, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*

Anyone know about a Dr DB Hands?  Joe found one of his bottles today and gave it to me.  It also says "Scranton, PA" on it.  It is aqua and has a nice panel where the label would be.  Very cute neck too.  I'll have to get a picture of it.


----------



## ancientdigger69 (Oct 11, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*

Those also come with Philadelphia on them. they come blown, and ABM.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 11, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*

Stay tuned for a few more pics.  Joe is uploading them now.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 12, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*

http://www.hagley.lib.de.us/library/exhibits/patentmed/items/drhands.html

 Found that so far about Dr. Hand


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 12, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*

Here you go Joe.  Found this on our bottle you dug.  Don't know why this print is so big.
 Godfrey's Cordial
 A patent medicine given to children troubled with colic. Gray says it was used by the lower orders to â€œprevent the crying of children in painâ€ when in want of proper nourishment. It consists of sassafras, opium in some form, brandy or rectified spirit, caraway seed, and treacle. There are seven or eight different preparations. Named after Thomas Godfrey of Hunsdon, in Hertfordshire, in the first quarter of the eighteenth century


----------



## ancientdigger69 (Oct 12, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*

Richard Fike's book has this listed: Probably contained Dr Hands Pleasant Physic. A partial label reads: Mixture for children, a worm elixir, for colic, diharea, etc. Prepared by Hand Medicine Co Philadelphia Pa Successor to DB Hand MD. 
 Hands childrens remedies were advertised in the 1860's, then in 1948 by Smith Line & French labs Phila Pa. Other products included a cough and croup remedy, a colic remedy, a diharea mixture, general tonic, teething lotion, and a worm elixir.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 12, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*

Alright....Here's a couple more.....This is Laur's Dr.DB HAND bottle,...I've dug diff. versions of this over the years.....


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 12, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*

http://new.music.yahoo.com/uncle-wiggly/tracks/godfreys-cordial--198508010

 This is apparently a song about the medicine by some wacky group.  Can anyone tell me how to play the song?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 12, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*

Thanks guys....Laur's Hand bottle is bim, with a tooled top.....Here's one of the nursers from later in the years of the "Bakebean" houshold....[] This one has Rabbits and Forest motiff.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 12, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*

Here's another with Terriers and Elephants and what looks like a circus cage motiff....(These were both under a sheet of old tin, barely buried in a layer of dirt in the cellarhole.)


----------



## ancientdigger69 (Oct 12, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*

Ive seen those nursers fetch about roughly 20 bucks a pop.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 12, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*

[]Alright...lastly for tonight,...the camera seemed to be holding onto this one picture that gives a feel for the place and the beautiful Pennsylvania fall day....It came up on the screen with  Laurs Dr. Hand pics while downloading.                                            Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 12, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*

Thanks everyone for all the useful and interesting info....and sharing our little dig....as we go back, we'll post some more....           Joe


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 12, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*

I call this one, "Where's Laur?" []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 12, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*

Looks like you guys had a killer day.In the sun, in the woods,ya can't beat it!
  I found one of those little Hoods bottles when i went digging with Dave.(The badger) I almost lost it it was so small.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 12, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*

I think I forgot to say this one (Hood's) is aqua.  Anywho, thanks Rick.  I'm exhausted, but I'm really pleased we found something.


----------



## Just Dig it (Oct 12, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*

I will mail it to you i also have a book on grave rubbings of early massachusetts headstones if you want that one 2...the covers ripped and taped from the kid brother..Great book though


----------



## rockbot (Oct 12, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*

Nice day in the woods. Love the nursing bottle. Happy digging!

 Aloha, Rocky


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 12, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*

Thanks Eric, Rocky. Eric, there were some beautiful headstones back then.   Thanks for sending the book, that's very nice of you.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 12, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*

I like the nursers too, Rocky.  They're really cute.  They remind me of other kids' things from that era, like swanky wigs, which I used to collect.  When I first found the Hood's, I thought it might be a doll nurser or something because it's so small.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 12, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*

I found this strange picture of Godfrey's Cordial.  I like the labels a lot.  Joe was really excited about this bottle.  At first glance, I thought it was a newer, not so eye pleasing bottle.  But, when it was cleaned up, I saw how old it really was.  It can barely stand up straight.


----------



## epackage (Oct 12, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*

Bottle looks cool RG, doll looks freaky, contents of bottle looks best.....
                           Jim


----------



## rockbot (Oct 12, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*

My oldest sister used to torture me with her dolls when I was a little boy. She would hide them in my bed at night and when I would wake up or move around I would bump into them and freak out. She had those dolls with the eye lids that flip up and down. When my daughter was born she got one of those dolls and I threw it away.
 I have to say that the doll you have is much more appealing. Kind of pretty actually.
 Nice bottle!

 Rocky


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 12, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*

It's not my doll.  It's a picture I found on the internet.  The dolls we find don't creep me out at all.  This picture just does a little.  I told my Mom about the bottle and she said "Is there anything in it still?"  LOL One of the bottles we found did still have the cork and a 3i on it.  Looks like there is some oil or something in it.  It's not water.  I know this is just a late druggist bottle, but I saved it because I think it's neat that the cork is still there.


----------



## madman (Oct 12, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*

that doll is high!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## madman (Oct 12, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*

hey guys, i know ya dont go much for the newer stuff but, those nursers are nice, ive dug the rabbit one also nice finds and pix!!!


----------



## madman (Oct 12, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*

nice guys heres another variant ive dug


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 12, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*

Cool,...could it be a competitor,...being so similar?


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 16, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*

I am taking the day off tomorow.  You will not know it until it is too late.  I am going up to that old farm alone with a shovel to move some serious dirt.  Screw your little stubby scratchers and jumping in my hole!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 16, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*

[]Very funny Mr. M***r...Er I mean Penn Digger,.....LoL,...better take a snow shovel!                                                         Joe


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 16, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*

You'll see!!!!  After the fact!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 16, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*

Promises[8|]....Get down in that good layer!......Goodnight Tom.[]


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 16, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*

You takin' that bottle of Old Crow with ya?[]


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 16, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*

Nope, just a thermos of coffee.  Good night as well!


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 16, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*

You would be to Scared to go there alone[sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 17, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*

Hey Fred, you up for going back this weekend?  I want to cut down some of the bushes inside the cellar hole.  I have a feeling there are more things there.  You have given me so many cool things for my collection, I am going to find something really cool for yours.  I guess it will just be the three of us since Tom's probably exhausted from all that digging today [][8|][]


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 17, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*

Let's go-----------I'll bring my saw------Poor Tom[:-]


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 17, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*

I'm ready.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 17, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*

Leta go diggin'!  ....Tom,...your mailbox is full!                        J.B.


----------



## Just Dig it (Oct 17, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*

Isnt Penn Digger The mayor?...Tom I think theres a broken water main over near the dump...better get the City over there..Its called appropriating Funds[]


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 17, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....*

I'm not that type of guy.  It's also too far outside of the city limits to try that excuse.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 18, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*

Well,....Here we go again....Hurried up Saturday to finish chores so we could dig again today. What a great day....Started out with Mr. Fred retaliating for me stashing some gas money in his truck last week.[] (He brought Laur and I a pair of really cool Barristers bookshelves (w/ the glass fronts) I've always wanted a couple for bottle display! (Big thanks Fred!) He also brought Penn Digger Tom a cool CCC kepi? style hat from the 30's (the flat ones like old guys at the Legion wear)[] Laur fed Fred a piece of her apple pie and we went to pick up Tom...Here's Tom's hat with me underneath of it...(please excuse the 35 yr. old repair on my poor tooth) ....bad teenaged bicycle wreck[]....and of course the lovely Laur....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 18, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*

Alright...enough self pics....Here's some cool Pa. wildlife again!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 18, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*

These guys were crossing lovely B******n Hollow as we were approaching the dig spot.....We live in an awesome place....vr. lucky!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 18, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*

Here's a cool shot Laur grabbed...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 18, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*

(One)or two[] more....


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 18, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*

Warner's shard uploaded at Joe's request.  I'm too tired to explain.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 18, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*

We were in an old spring run so today as we went deeper we had to fight water flowing in...Fred dug a very deep drainage/ bottle ditch as he worked down the slope behind Tom's hole.....It ended up quite a slop hole...[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 18, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*

Of course the payoff! Tom and Fred both dug their A**'s off, and started turning up crude old inks....

 Fred,..could you remind me of the embossing on your "doorknob" style ink?....All I remember is it had a perfect disc stle flared lip.


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 18, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*

Sanfords Ink[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 18, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*

Here's Tom with a super crude aqua cone....I watched him pry it out of the mud with his potato rake[] It survived and the lip is so misshapen that it goes from quarter inch thick on one side to almost paper thin on the other....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 18, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*

Here's some very tired diggers! Fred was nice enough to loan Laur his Carhart coat as the temp dropped....there was still pockets of snow in the woods.
 P.S. We told Tom that "Juicy Couture" purse just wasn't his color![]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 18, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*

I think that's it for pics....The batterys were pretty dead, BUT! Fred dug an aqua and old " Piso's cure for consumption" (Kind of local to us)...._then_ Tom dug two more in the same color,....and Tom dug one of todays coolest (other than Fred's ink) "Mrs. Dr. Broad Pain Cure" a real crude dark aqua blue green med with uneven shoulders and tiny seed bubbles throughout. I've never dug one,...Anyone know this med? Very crude looking and cool! When Tom dumped the original contents out, It smelled like antique linament the rest of the dig! Kind of medicinal champor/pine/menthol smell,....Very strong! We'd like some info on this cool little cure if anyone could help us out...Thanks for checking out part 2....We'll go back to this place....Also dug were one more Dr. D.B. Hand from Scranton (I didn't get completley skunked) and Fred dug another rabbit nurser various whiskey flasks and a cool Guldens barrel mustard which he gave to me.....Laur and I dug four diff. size sleigh bells (soaking) Tom was pulling cool shards all day, including the above Warners, some more Hood's sarsaparilla parts,....lots of tempting pieces of odd shaped meds.....wish we had our spare batterys... Till next time!                                                                                   Joe


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 18, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*



> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Here's a cool shot Laur grabbed...


 
 I love that turkey shot.I was just up my das and a flock crossed the road.I forgot my camera! When I dig I never forget it [8D]


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 18, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*

Thanks for lending me your coat, Fred!  Fred is such a nice guy and he digs hard!  I was ticked I didn't find anything today, but I'll be back!


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 18, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*

Fred also dug a second aqua Dr. Hand bottle, but didn't want it, so I kept it.  Also dug a Dr. S. Pitcher's Castoria, not a Fletcher's.  Never heard of the Pitcher's around here.  It's aqua green, double applied collar, crude, seam barely makes it from the shoulder to the bottom of the neck.  Anyone?

 The Mrs. Dr. Broad Pain Cure bottle cleaned up mint!  Best/neatest bottle I have dug in a while.  Anyone ever dug or heard of it?  Where is it from?  My hands, despite scrubbing with soap and hot water, still have the aweful smell of the contents.

 A good bottle day, for a change.

 Regards,

 PD


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 18, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*

Tom, check your email.  Great finds, guys.  That makes three Dr. Hand's, three aqua Piso's, one Dr. Mrs. Broad's Pain Cure, one Gofrey's Cordial, one Hood's Liver Pills (aqua), one Bunker Hill pickle (unembossed), one Sanford's doorknow ink, one cone ink, two themed nursers.  Sound right guys?  Assorted knick-knacks too an awesome pieces, but that's the bottles we have found so far here.


----------



## glass man (Oct 18, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*

GREAT THREAD GOING!BOTTLES,BEUTIFUL WEATHER,AND THANKSGIVING DINNER![] JAMIE


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 18, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*



> Mrs. Dr. Broad Pain Cure bottle cleaned up mint!  Best/neatest bottle I have dug in a while.  Anyone ever dug or heard of it?  Where is it from?


 
 http://antiquemedicines.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=100

 I think I prophetised it for you[]


----------



## madman (Oct 18, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*

great pix guys great job gettin the inks!


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 18, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*

Red,

 Just checked my pm and email.  Nothing.  What am I looking for?


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 18, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*

Look at Gunther's link one page back.  I think Joe was trying to email you.  Maybe not, sorry.


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 18, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*

Gunth,

 Thanks very much.  I spent an hour searching and couldn't find squat.  Joe told me earlier to ask you first.  You da man!!!   I do appreciate it and again, thank you.

 Regards,

 PD


----------



## Dugout (Oct 18, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*

I have a Dr. S. Pitcher's Castoria !!  I dug it up this summer.


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 18, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*



> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> Here's some very tired diggers! Fred was nice enough to loan Laur his Carhart coat as the temp dropped....there was still pockets of snow in the woods.
> P.S. We told Tom that "Juicy Couture" purse just wasn't his color![]


 

 Nobody told me anything about a purse,  Red (Laur) is the one who takes a WHITE purse bottle digging!  Nice try.

 Joe,

 She could stoop so low as to break out a redneck camo purse (easy to find around here) when out with us.  Hint, hint..

 PD


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 18, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*



> ORIGINAL: Dugout
> 
> I have a Dr. S. Pitcher's Castoria !!  I dug it up this summer.


 
 Where?


----------



## Dugout (Oct 18, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*

On the plains of the Dakotah Territory behind our barn.


----------



## Dugout (Oct 19, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*

How old of a bottle are they? I'm trying to figure out if I'm digging up an old stage station dump to the Bismark Trail or if it newer and is from the homesteaders.


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 19, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*

Dugout,

 I originally thought the one I dug today was a Fletcher's, the ones we all throw in the pile with the shards.  I noticed the collar and color and set it aside as it seemed older.  I didn't notice the Pitcher's name until I washed it up.

 As I said before, double applied collar, nice aqua blue, seam stops just above the shoulder at the base of the neck.  Many one here are better with dating than I, but I would guess 1880's by the seam.  I am probably wrong.  I'll have Joe post some pics with the Mrs. Dr. Broad's as well.

 PD


----------



## Dugout (Oct 19, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*

Okay, I'll check it out tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 19, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*

This has been a fun but exausting dump to dig,...I hope we can get it drained and dug...I told Laur if it weren't for her wanting to find the R.R. station privy, I never would have remembered the b*****n hollow farm! back when I was there originally there were all the legendary but now dug out or gone dumps of yesteryear to dig...so glad we revisited it and found the dump....Thanks Tom and Fred. 

 P.S. Tom, does your kitchen still smell like Mrs. Dr. Broad's?[]


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 19, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*

Weird that I commented on Gunther's thread on his website.  Maybe we both had a premonition...


----------



## Just Dig it (Oct 19, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*

Looks like i slept on your thread guys =) glad to see your out and about...I was only kidding Tom[] I know your nice guy and wouldnt pull moves like that =)..Nice Birds.. Joe and Laur Let me know if you guys want those Knobs or not..i have 3-4 pairs


----------



## towhead (Oct 19, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*

GREAT PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 -Julie


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 19, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*

Thanks Eric, Julie and everyone else.  Eric, thanks, but we have so much stuff already.  That's very kind of you, though to think of us with the doorknobs.  Hopefully, Joe can get some pics of Tom's bottles soon.  We haven't seen them cleaned up.  That pain cure was nasty smelling!  Having to smell that the whole time we were there was weird and creepy!
 Well, back to my heating pad lol.


----------



## rockbot (Oct 19, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*

Sure looks like a nice outing gang. Glad you all had fun.

 Aloha, Rocky


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 20, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*

Well thank you Rocky,..(In a big way)[] Here's a few belated pics that relate to our day, since I've been posting pics for awhile now tonight....what's a couple more....[] 

 First,....the elusive "Mrs. Dr. Broad's Pain Cure" that Tom dug and was overdue for...I'll post these here and over at your forum Gunther...(Thank you for the info on this (dare I say not often seen) bottle.....This little guy is a very cool med/cure!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 20, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 20, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 20, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*

Again apologies for the slight out of focus pics....Our cameras "macro" setting requires alot of steadiness I don't always have.[X(]

 This little cure is very clean and crude,...potstones, bubbles, and a nice clear aquamarine color....I hope the household favored it and we dig at least one more!....Way to go Tom...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 20, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*

Okay,..I have some more pics to post for Tom, but not tonight...way past my bedtime....This last one is a nod towards Mr. Fred, who's been a very good and generous friend to us.....Here are the way cool bookcase/shelves that will soon be a lit bottle showcase!.....Again, thanks, I've always wanted some of these...We may divide them into one each for Laur, and I,...or keep them together and put our best in them.....A snowy/rainy day project soon.[]                                                       Joe


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 20, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*

Leo's already scoped it out.  "Mine!" []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 25, 2009)

*REART THREE Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*

Hmmm, Perfect autumn day,.....It's only fitting since Fred and I went on the "Tornado at H****t's Run" death march on my birthday, that we'd end up digging without Tom and Laur today on Fred's birthday... (Both were sadly missed) Tom still getting over a chest cold, and Laur down w/ stomach maladies.....Well Laur really wanted to be in on today, and It felt kinda lonely without our good luck charm..[] And without Tom there was no one to heave mud and slop at us, but we got by somehow....The water's becoming a royal hindrence, We dug a drainage ditch towards Fred's original drainage ditch,....but the slop was flowing slowwwwly....It'll be better next weekend,.....No on site pics this week cause with all the last minute confusion the camera ended up on the tv instead of my dig bag.....Here's some of our finds cleaned up.... First, Freds "PARKER'S HAIR BALSAM"....Here's a pic of the "slop hole" and where we attempted draining it to....it sorta worked[] The red x is where Mr. Fred's hair bottle turned up.....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 25, 2009)

*RE: REART THREE Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*

Neat old hair bottle.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 25, 2009)

*RE: REART THREE Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*

Fred turned up this Cat and kittens nurser bottle as a consolation prize for Lauren....I can't believe how many different one's are coming out of this dump! (Fred, it made her day!)[] Thank you.....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 25, 2009)

*RE: REART THREE Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*

neat later bottle....


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 25, 2009)

*RE: REART THREE Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*

Joe,

 Don't hold out.  What else did you two find?  Do you have any more pics of the hair balsam?

 PD


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 25, 2009)

*RE: REART THREE Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*

Okay,....a couple more of the amber parkers bottle...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 25, 2009)

*RE: REART THREE Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*

Here's our find's that we cleaned,....also found were another "Dr. D.B. Hand's,...ScrantonPA",...another crude early "Pitchers" and the crier of today's dig, a local hutch....."STARR BOTTLING WORKS" in tombstone slugplate!....great color too.... The other crier that I forgot to get a pic of was a beautiful aquablue blobtop "Consolidated bottling works" (With the linked chain logo Tom)


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 25, 2009)

*RE: REART THREE Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*

The hutch is whole but cracked at base and a small flash at the neck..... Fred dug it out of the lower side of his drainage ditch...[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 25, 2009)

*RE: REART THREE Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*

Just an interesting side note,....Towards the end of our dig, when Fred and I were really tired from lifting our boots outa the slop and hacking at roots, We hear commotion and car doors slamming, just down the dirt road from our dig.....Uh Oh....Then we didn't hear anything else and went back to digging....Suddenly I see a figure walking along the old trace road above us.... S**t!....Okay,....hasn't seen us yet.....All he has to do is look down here,.....Hmmmm, diagonal strap across chest,....sunglasses,...... Kacki hat.........OH, IT'S MY BROTHER!.......... Whew....[] He heard we were finding bottles and had talked to Tom earlier in the week and deduced where we were....Just after he showed up, I dug the hair bottle, so maybe it was lucky but he startled us good!
                                                      Thanks for looking, ... Joe


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 25, 2009)

*RE: REART THREE Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*

Thank you very much for the cat bottle, Fred!  I love it!!  You gave me a gift on _your_ birthday! lol 
 Way to go on the hutch and Parker's.  I don't normally like hutches, but this is nice.  
 I was so upset.  I had all the chores finished, everything.  But I just was too sick to go.  It's really the only fun I have these days (digging).  Waaaa!  Okay, I'm done!


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 25, 2009)

*RE: REART THREE Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*

Great time today-------nice way to spend my birthday[]-----Next time Laur[sm=lol.gif]--glad you like the baby bottle----------very odd looking cat on it[sm=rolleyes.gif]------Tom get well soon----so you can dig with us.                Fred.


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 25, 2009)

*RE: REART THREE Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*



> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> Here's our find's that we cleaned,....also found were another "Dr. D.B. Hand's,...ScrantonPA",...another crude early "Pitchers" and the crier of today's dig, a local hutch....."STARR BOTTLING WORKS" in tombstone slugplate!....great color too.... The other crier that I forgot to get a pic of was a beautiful aquablue blobtop "Consolidated bottling works" (With the linked chain logo Tom)
> 
> ...


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 25, 2009)

*RE: REART THREE Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*

The color on the Parker's is beautiful in the light!  Fred, I'm trying to get Joe to take off early one day this week.  Come pick up your Parker's and we'll go dig.  Thank you also for the Sanford's Ink you dug and the cool blue flask.  Hope you had a great birthday.


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 26, 2009)

*RE: REART THREE Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*

Happy birthday Mr. Fred, thanks for the information with ID-ing. I see you have a interest is knives , what is your favorite brand? Mine has been German Eye as they hold an edge well. I use one often of the farm and at work , second is the pre 1972 Case XX.


----------



## Plumbata (Oct 26, 2009)

*RE: Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*

Nice digs Joe, that hutch would have been a really great one but at least it still displays well. Interesting range of materials coming out of that place, and I like your discussion of hydrological engineering, hehe, it can be a pain but sometimes it opens up great stuff that a more hasty dig would not allow one to uncover.

 Hope your whole team gets better/gets things done and can get back out to do some good rootin'!


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 26, 2009)

*RE: REART THREE Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*



> ORIGINAL: CreekWalker
> 
> Happy birthday Mr. Fred, thanks for the information with ID-ing. I see you have a interest is knives , what is your favorite brand? Mine has been German Eye as they hold an edge well. I use one often of the farm and at work , second is the pre 1972 Case XX.


     The ones i collect most are Cattaraugus-----and older Case.----Kinfolks knives also----they are Case related.   Mr.Fred.


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 26, 2009)

*RE: REART THREE Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*

Mr Fred , the Catt. pocketknives have the prettiest brown bone around, with the grooved jigging, and suprisingly at one time the Little Valley NY knives were very popular in the south. They still show up in local estate sales regularly.  When I pick up one I'll send you an email. Rick


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 26, 2009)

*RE: REART THREE Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*

Thank's-------I live (6) miles from their old plant--------i worked in it when another company took it over-------back in the early 70s------Mr.Fred.


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 26, 2009)

*RE: REART THREE Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*

Wow, never would have known that! One of my favorite Catt's I used for digging in hard soil around delicate glass is a 225Q it's thick and strong. I got talked out of it, but I'm going to get another rough one for digging.  Their still plentiful at the gunshows ,but getting pricey. I'm using a Camillus Pilots Survival knife now, Vietnam era.


----------



## rockbot (Oct 26, 2009)

*RE: REART THREE Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*

Hi Joe, thats some nice clean glass coming out of that area. Way to go!

 Rocky


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 27, 2009)

*RE: REART THREE Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*

Rocky,

 Most of the bottles comimg out of there have been uncommonly clean for this area.  Moist soil, up on a hillside, not alot of junk or iron in the soil...

 Can't imagine digging in always warm sand?  No 3 foot deep frost line to worry about...  We get -20F below zero here for 2 to 3 weeks at a time at night.  The cold does more to ruin bottles than anything else.

 Thanks again Rocky, you are a gent!

 PD


----------



## rockbot (Oct 27, 2009)

*RE: REART THREE Adventure at the old B******n farm....part two*

I often wondered about that Penn. I would think that water would collect in them bottles and when it froze...shards. Quite amazing!

 Aloha, Rocky


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 1, 2009)

*Part4 adventure at the old b******n farm*

Well todays digs had mixed results, We all found some bottles that we liked....Today it was our regular group, Me Laur, Tom and Fred...Our spot has turned into a steady running spring (that it once was) and a real slop hole...[] We don't really mind but have had to modify our digging somewhat....Here's some pics from today....Chilly fall temps and alot of mud....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 1, 2009)

*RE: Part4 adventure at the old b******n farm*

Laur topped the most bottles w/ four "Dr. D.B.Hands, Scranton Pa"... Oh, and one" Dr. Hands Med. Co. Philadalphia Pa" variant...These people really liked this stuff!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 1, 2009)

*RE: Part4 adventure at the old b******n farm*

Penn Digger Tom had some good bottle vibes going on with another crude old med,...very crude and loaded w/ potstones and bubbles.....It was also a dark aquamarine blue....We thought it was another "Mrs. Dr. Broad's Pain Cure" but it was an early "Dr. Robert's Worm Specific"


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 1, 2009)

*RE: Part4 adventure at the old b******n farm*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poYOhVdic8o

 Short video from today.  We need a way to get the water out.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 1, 2009)

*RE: Part4 adventure at the old b******n farm*

Other side...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 1, 2009)

*RE: Part4 adventure at the old b******n farm*

Here's Tom in yet another area of the dump...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 2, 2009)

*RE: Part4 adventure at the old b******n farm*

I lost a pic somewhere....Here's Tom in another area of the dump...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 2, 2009)

*RE: Part4 adventure at the old b******n farm*

oops,...sorry for the duplicate pic....Laur took some really nice pics of the sun setting over our remote dig area....You can see where the frost had already touched the goldenrod....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 2, 2009)

*RE: Part4 adventure at the old b******n farm*

Mr Fred dug _another_ nurser bottle,....This one with a dog theme.... He gave it to Laur for her collection...unfortunately we forgot and left it behind....Hopefully we'll get back there next weekend....I dug a bottle that although not too valuable, had been on my bottles to dig list....That was the good news! "R.R.R. Radway, New York", with the 'act of congress" embossing on the sides....The BAD NEWS.....It was full of ice cold spring water and I ran some tap water over it too soon and it cracked from the temp difference[] I know better and should've waited!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 2, 2009)

*RE: Part4 adventure at the old b******n farm*

I'm trying to remain philosophical about this,...but still bummed at myself bigtime![]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 2, 2009)

*RE: Part4 adventure at the old b******n farm*

We did have a great dig and later on Laur and I went to Tom's and his wife fed us some great Haddock and chicken wings and beer,...so all in all it was a great day ....Here's a couple of more pics of Tom's bottle rinsed off....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 2, 2009)

*RE: Part4 adventure at the old b******n farm*

Thanks everyone for looking, and we're hoping for the weather to hold off till we can dig this dump some more....            Joe


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 2, 2009)

*RE: Part4 adventure at the old b******n farm*



> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> I'm trying to remain philosophical about this,...but still bummed at myself bigtime![]


 
 Joe -

 It could have been worse, at least it is still in one piece and the cracks appear to be on the back.  I'll dig around upstairs and in the barn.  If I have that same bottle you can have it.

 PD


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 2, 2009)

*RE: Part4 adventure at the old b******n farm*

That's nice of you, Tom.  The cracks don't look too bad to me.  Like Tom said, at least it's not in pieces or anything.  It's still a great bottle.  You might find something even better next time.


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 2, 2009)

*RE: Part4 adventure at the old b******n farm*

Another scenery pic I took


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 2, 2009)

*RE: Part4 adventure at the old b******n farm*

Thanks, both of you for the kind words and nice gesture.....It's totally appreciated....I feel as though if we could get back down below the slop layer even 6-8" we could get those older bottles we know are hiding down there.....Great digs either way...   Joe


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 2, 2009)

*RE: Part4 adventure at the old b******n farm*

One more for fun


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 2, 2009)

*RE: Part4 adventure at the old b******n farm*

Smile, Joe, there's always homemade apple pie. Wait, I mean chocolate.  What was I thinking?!


----------



## capsoda (Nov 2, 2009)

*RE: Part4 adventure at the old b******n farm*

Got love those muddy digs. Especially when it is cold. Great pis Laur.


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 2, 2009)

*RE: Part4 adventure at the old b******n farm*

Thanks Cap.  I'm paying my dues today, even though I found stuff!


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 2, 2009)

*RE: Part4 adventure at the old b******n farm*

Does anyone know about the Hand Med Co bottle?  I am assuming it's later than the Dr DB Hand, but is related.  I tried a search on here with no luck.  Thanks.


----------



## rockbot (Nov 3, 2009)

*RE: Part4 adventure at the old b******n farm*

Hi Gang, that sure looks like some cold weather. The water, is that a spring or run-off ? how deep is the soil ?

 Aloha, Rocky


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 4, 2009)

*RE: Part4 adventure at the old b******n farm*

Rocky,

 It's a spring, but we've also had some rain lately.

 PD


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 4, 2009)

*RE: Part4 adventure at the old b******n farm*



> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> I'm trying to remain philosophical about this,...but still bummed at myself bigtime![]


 

 Well everyone,....I had to repost the above excerpt....My impatience and haste led to a bottle I had been happy to finally dig, becoming badly cracked and I was pretty disappointed with myself for doing this by running warm tapwater over a 100 plus year old bottle that was full of ice cold springwater....Not a major ordeal, right?.... but after working very hard all week,...all the time, and digging being our one major fun activity,...still a bummer...Once again human kindness and decency carry the day!....I came home from work and this was in my mailbox.....Who, but our oft maligned, but good hearted_  Lobeycat_ took it upon himself to ship me this bottle, completly unbidden and out of the blue. I want to thank you Lobes, for taking the time and expense to make my week! Now I have an undamaged example for my collection. Perfect! I gain the lesson and still get to have the bottle.....You da man Lobey!
                                                         Thanks again,.....Joe


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 4, 2009)

*RE: Part4 adventure at the old b******n farm*

That was very generous of you Lobey.  I know it made Joe's day. []


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 4, 2009)

*RE: Part4 adventure at the old b******n farm*

[][][][][] COOL


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 4, 2009)

*RE: Part4 adventure at the old b******n farm*

Nice gesture lobey!  Another forum class act.


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 6, 2009)

*RE: Part4 adventure at the old b******n farm*

I brought home a button from this dig last Sunday.  I almost didn't take it, but decided what the hey, for my shadowbox.  I hadn't even cleaned it, and it just looked rusty and dirty, but it caught my eye the other day sitting by the sink.  There was some kind of pattern on it.  I scrubbed it, which I regret a little.  The bust of a man and some flowers and possibly writing started to appear.  The button is some kind of metal.  What came off appeared to be paint.  I stopped scrubbing and we took a look at it with the magnifying glass.  A small piece of string was still attached.  It still blows my mind when I find things like this a hundred and fifty years later!  I need glasses and it can be hard to focus in on details, so I could not tell what it was exactly.  
 Today, I put it in a little CLR for a minute and looked again.  You can see little lines of the painting.  It appears to Joe to be a photograph on the button.
 How would they shrink a photo to fit a button back then??  Does anyone else have a button like this?  I will get a picture as soon as I get some new batteries for my camera.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 7, 2009)

*RE: Part4 adventure at the old b******n farm*

Here's a pic of Laur's button.....It has kind of a "presidential" look or feel to me,...If viewed close up there are tiny dots (like something done on a computer printer) It's maddeningly intriguing to realize that w/out the scrubbing, the identity might of been clearer.....Ah well,....who woulda guessed,....there was still string on the button, so perhaps there were more like this if it was a discarded garment. Maybe we'll find another tomorrow ....[]                     Joe


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 7, 2009)

*RE: Part4 adventure at the old b******n farm*

Good pic Joe[]-----Remind me to take a look-------very nice Laur[sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 7, 2009)

*RE: Part4 adventure at the old b******n farm*



> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> If viewed close up there are tiny dots (like something done on a computer printer) It's maddeningly intriguing to realize that w/out the scrubbing, the identity might of been clearer.....


 

 I was trying to capture those lines, but just couldn't with the camera.  It might _have_ been clearer without the scrubbing, but I'm just an amateur archaeologist.  It was so filthy and encrusted, but when I got a glimmer of something, I broke out the toothbrush.  Next time, I'll patiently soak the item.  I had no idea there could be a photograph or painting on it.


----------



## rockbot (Nov 8, 2009)

*RE: Part4 adventure at the old b******n farm*

That was really nice Lobey!

 Aloha, Rocky


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 8, 2009)

*RE: Part5 adventure at the old b******n farm*

Well today it was Lauren, and Mr. Fred (the Racoon) [] and I,...Tom is still under the weather and couldn't make it to dig with us today...[] We missed him and his mud slinging, bottle finding ways....The weather was very summer like and at least 65 degrees. The slop has become a major obstacle to the point where we're forced to dig above the "bottle-line"....and it has proven to be slim picken's at that layer....We dug a couple of flasks. That's it....The one I found was warranted style but minus the typical embossing...very ballooned out and just a circle where the slug plate would go.....Fred dug a straight sided flask, both were pints.....I'll go ahead and post some pics...

 Here's me wondering how many more awesome old meds are right underneath my feet...[] If we could just get to em'


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 8, 2009)

*RE: Part5 adventure at the old b******n farm*

Laur's loading a vid right now, ...I'm going to post a pic of the dog themed nurser that Fred dug for Laur last weekend, It got left behind but we grabbed it today....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 8, 2009)

*RE: Part5 adventure at the old b******n farm*

cat and dog....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 8, 2009)

*RE: Part5 adventure at the old b******n farm*

meow


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 8, 2009)

*RE: Part5 adventure at the old b******n farm*

woof!...So far we've dug 3 plain nursers, 2 rabbit nursers, a circus themed one , the dog, and the cat.....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 8, 2009)

*RE: Part5 adventure at the old b******n farm*

I suppose since we don't have alot of bottles to show for today,...I'll add this item,....Fred is a very generous friend,...and here's a very cool vintage spot light Mr. Fred donated, so that Laur and I can go look for critters at night too...Thank you Fred![]


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 8, 2009)

*RE: Part5 adventure at the old b******n farm*

Here I am digging with Fred.  Joe sounds like an ass at the beginning, but we were really just joking about my "Lucy whine" that I do.  Waaa!  Anyway, didn't find anything today and I dug way too much.  Will I ever learn?[][&:]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdcKVD9Scjg


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 8, 2009)

*RE: Part5 adventure at the old b******n farm*

Joe the Crow,

 Dude, put that vintage plug in light on the collector's shelf. Nice collectors piece.  I have an extra 2 million candle power spot light you can borrow. No offense.  Sorry I couldn't make the dig today due to my health and WIFE and sorry you didn't find any awesome bottles.  Later friend.

 PD


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 15, 2009)

*RE: Part6 adventure at the old b******n farm*

Okay,...last time I did this,...it double posted,...my message dissapeared but we'll try again. Today it was Tom, Fred and I....Laur couldn't make the dig. We all missed her and her "Lucy whine"...[]. Fred and I had arrived first and had just started digging the edges when old "Test hole Tom" marched out into the middle of the oatmeal-like slop and started digging straight down! (It makes me cringe, but I've seen Tom pull many good bottles out of the depths, sometimes literally prying them out with his trusty heavy duty shovel)....Today was no exception,....I was digging w/ my back to him and said "Anything else in that hole of yours?" as I turned around he's doing the 'embossment wipe" on an awesome amber "MONTGOMERY'S HAIR RESTORER"...in the large size too,...here's some after pics...forgot the camera again...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 15, 2009)

*RE: Part6 adventure at the old b******n farm*

We got a later start due to brunch and probing out some potential privy holes in town, but once we teamed up on Tom's test hole we found some (not many) bottles...Just as we finally got the hole opened out and bailed out we lost our light,....but here are some of the things we did find......But first a couple more shots of the hair bottle.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 15, 2009)

*RE: Part6 adventure at the old b******n farm*

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 15, 2009)

*RE: Part6 adventure at the old b******n farm*

This area we're in is an old gully with a spring at the head of it,....over the years since these bottles were tossed in it has slowly filled in to become a gentle 'swale'.... to get to the old creek/spring bottom involves digging thru a foot thick mat of roots, which once down 6 or 8 inces becomes instant ooze and slop, with the occasional artifact mixed in. The better bottles are lying on the bottom of the spring about 2 foot down. This bottle had us all excited due to the outstanding color, but was headless.


----------



## glass man (Nov 15, 2009)

*RE: Part6 adventure at the old b******n farm*

WOW WHAT A BEAUTIFUL HAIR BOTTLE! RARE? SAME COLOR AS MY MRS. ALLENS WHICH I KNOW AIN'T RARE.. DANG IT MUST BE GREAT TO GET SOMETHING LIKE THAT! MR. FRED GO MAN GO! LOVE THE VIDEO! PLEASE KEEP THEM COMING AS I CABN'T GET OUT AND DIG ANY MORE SO I LIVE IT THROUGH YALL AND I FEEL I AM RIGHT THERE WITH YALL! GREAT! THANKS ! JAMIE


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 15, 2009)

*RE: Part6 adventure at the old b******n farm*

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 15, 2009)

*RE: Part6 adventure at the old b******n farm*

Alas,....the sun was setting fast after widening Tom's hole,....towards the end we found Tom's hair bottle, a local Bradford brewer's bottle (Fred, can you please chime in with the embossing, I can't recall just which one it was) But it had a cool semi-torpedo bottom...., a pony insulator, A hand wrought iron hook,...a small broach, or lady's necklace piece, and a hard rubber button marked "Goodyears Pat. 1851...plus a fair share of unembossed bottles and a tantalizing share of a "Warner's safe cure"


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 15, 2009)

*RE: Part6 adventure at the old b******n farm*

* We were all so filthy that we had to sit on towels in Mr. Fred's truck,....(And it ain't one of "those" trucks where it's all spotless either)[] but a good time was had by all and we're gonna go back till she's dug out.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 15, 2009)

*RE: Part6 adventure at the old b******n farm*

Tom, I just wanted to include this from appliedlip's earlier post in case you missed it over in "Displaying and Photographing"...check it out!    (Thanks again appliedlips (Doug)!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 15, 2009)

*RE: Part6 adventure at the old b******n farm*

Oh,...here's the insulator for anyone who's interested....it has a couple cracks in it and was laying in the gravel bottom on it's side. I don't really know my insulators very well.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 15, 2009)

*RE: Part6 adventure at the old b******n farm*

I saved this for last (but not least!) Fred never comes over to dig empty handed, it seems, and today he brought me this awesome little halfpint labeled whisky from his hometown! (cork's still in er')....Big thanks Fred!
                                                                                            Joe


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 15, 2009)

*RE: Part6 adventure at the old b******n farm*

Joe,

 The hair restorer photographed nice.  Thanks.  I saw that same type of jug a couple of years back at a show, the price was a little too high.

 Fred,

 Nice gesture with the label whiskey.  You're a good guy.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 15, 2009)

*RE: Part6 adventure at the old b******n farm*



> ORIGINAL: glass man
> 
> WOW WHAT A BEAUTIFUL HAIR BOTTLE! RARE? SAME COLOR AS MY MRS. ALLENS WHICH I KNOW AIN'T RARE.. DANG IT MUST BE GREAT TO GET SOMETHING LIKE THAT! MR. FRED GO MAN GO! LOVE THE VIDEO! PLEASE KEEP THEM COMING AS I CABN'T GET OUT AND DIG ANY MORE SO I LIVE IT THROUGH YALL AND I FEEL I AM RIGHT THERE WITH YALL! GREAT! THANKS ! JAMIE


 

 Jamie,...Not sure yet on the rarity factor on this hair bottle,...Haven't yet had time to look it up....thanks for the kind words....I too love to read everyone's dig stories... It's almost as good as being there...You'd be welcome to dig w/ us anytime! This old woods we're in has a real good relaxed vibe,.....other than the occasional four-wheeler going by out on the main oil field road,...no one has bothered us here....I hope we can keep digging for at least a couple more weeks before the snow and cold come back to stay. I love the hair bottle too,...Tom's had the best luck in this dump so far,...but it's been pretty good to all of us. I feel lucky just to have a place to dig.                                                                         Joe


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 15, 2009)

*RE: Part6 adventure at the old b******n farm*



> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> *


 
 Check out the reflection from the opposite side with the W C on the inside of the bottle.  Neat one Joe.


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 16, 2009)

*RE: Part6 adventure at the old b******n farm*



> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Alas,....the sun was setting fast after widening Tom's hole,....towards the end we found Tom's hair bottle,Â a local Bradford brewer's bottle (Fred, can you please chime in with the embossing, I can't recall just which one it was) But it had a cool semi-torpedo bottom...., a pony insulator, A hand wrought iron hook,...a small broach, or lady's necklace piece, and a hard rubber button marked "Goodyears Pat. 1851...plus a fair share of unembossed bottles and a tantalizing share of a "Warner's safe cure"Â


   The Bradford bottle is  Goodwin Bros.Bottler's


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 22, 2009)

*RE: Part7 adventure at the old b******n farm*

Fred and I had been "Pm"ing back and forth about an earlier start for today's dig...We had been thinking 'she's getting dug out' but Tom showed up last weekend and pulled out a nice hair bottle, etc...So we decided to hit er' again. Fred and I met for breakfast and Tom and Laur joined in a couple hours later at the dig site... Well we weren't half wrong....She's getting dug out! We moved a monumental amont of slop today,...bailing out holes w/ our bucket, and getting mired in place while digging.[] You couldn't stand in one spot too long. Here's some pics.

 This is Fred contemplating that he's still warm and clean and dry.[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 22, 2009)

*RE: Part7 adventure at the old b******n farm*

Getting down in the slop[:'(]...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 22, 2009)

*RE: Part7 adventure at the old b******n farm*

Penn Digger along the lower edge of the spring....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 22, 2009)

*RE: Part7 adventure at the old b******n farm*

Penn Digger Tom kept digging up these guys...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 22, 2009)

*RE: Part7 adventure at the old b******n farm*

We found lots of tantalizing shards.....[8|]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 22, 2009)

*RE: Part7 adventure at the old b******n farm*

Some "finds"...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 22, 2009)

*RE: Part7 adventure at the old b******n farm*

We dug till dark and the temps were dropping down into the 30's....The finds were meager,....just before we left I dug a really crude ......................._clear slick! []_...earlier a cool little square aqua med dropped out of the bank....I tossed it in the bucket to take home...It's one of those cool little bottles that were it embossed....It'd be WAY cool,....but it's still real cool. Crude, bent neck, clean and clear glass with bubbles and potstones.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 22, 2009)

*RE: Part7 adventure at the old b******n farm*

one more of my slicks w/ a painted purple clay marble that my sweetie Laur dug....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 22, 2009)

*RE: Part7 adventure at the old b******n farm*

We're ALL sorry there weren't more cool finds....We dug one of those little angled bottom figural guys wearing a suit,...the ones w/ the diff. faces on them. An unusual local druggist, "Sigfried Pharmacy" (The top was knocked off) Alot of different slicks,...Fred dug a crude "Bixby's" and some neat colored hobnail glass,...Tom got skunked...Laur got her marble and thought she had a "Hood's Apothecary" but it finally came out broken...oh well,...that's the way the slop splatters sometimes...at least we got out and dug ourselves silly.[] Down at the bottom of the hole before Tom and Laur showed up,...Fred and I thought we had a good one....unfortunately it was broken in place...here's a couple pics....quite old looking,...anyone know this bottle?

 In a semi-circle it says "TO THE GALL * " very ancient looking font,...the star looks like one of the type found on a case gin...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 22, 2009)

*RE: Part7 adventure at the old b******n farm*

* Here you can also see one of those weird backwards "N's" like on some Udolfo Wolfes...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 22, 2009)

*RE: Part7 adventure at the old b******n farm*

one more....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 22, 2009)

*RE: Part7 adventure at the old b******n farm*

Thee neck...


----------



## madman (Nov 22, 2009)

*RE: Part7 adventure at the old b******n farm*



> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> Some "finds"...


 hey joe was the mustard  with the face damaged if not could you post a pix?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 22, 2009)

*RE: Part7 adventure at the old b******n farm*

Thanks everyone for sharing our adventure...We're all exausted and say we're done!,.....but we'll go back again,....you just watch.[]
                                                                                             Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 22, 2009)

*RE: Part7 adventure at the old b******n farm*

Hey madman,..No,...it's in great shape!...Mr. Fred's got it, but I'll grab a pic of it next weekend for you...(Hey Fred,....which face was it?) I should have grabbed it out of the bucket to get a pic....
                                                                                                 Joe


----------



## madman (Nov 22, 2009)

*RE: Part7 adventure at the old b******n farm*

hey joe, nice digs, and ya worked for it, seems to be par for the course these days,  im interested in it if its the sad face and or 4 inches tall  again i enjoy yer post


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 22, 2009)

*RE: Part7 adventure at the old b******n farm*

I'm always excited to find marbles, so I guess I can't complain.  Joe, Fred, or Tom, do you have a sifter we can take next time?  There are some parts where sifting is possible.  Maybe we can rig up some kind of stand also.  Joe, I like your slick with the crooked neck.  They are sometimes so hard to see in the mud and dirt that I think I'll take more of them home from now on.  You just can't tell what's under there, especially if your eye is not trained to spot what a bottle is from a shard the size of a thumbnail, like Joe can.  

 This is "Hands Down", no pun intended, one of the cooler and flithiest spots we've dug.  It's so cool to see the wooden barrel pieces four feet down.  You're literally stepping back in time, or sinking as the case may be.  

 Next time I am going to take those Hood's panels home.  I love the side that says "Apothecaries".  I'm waiting for more nursers to come out of this dump as well.  Two of our already sold at the antique mall.  If we had more space and didn't need to sell them, I would have like to have kept them.  But, I still have the two Fred gave me, and I love them.  I'm usually only interested in the much older stuff, but these are a real treat.  

 I give the guys a lot of credit for digging hard for their bottles.  I really hope there are more in there.  Hopefully, we can go back this Thursday even if just for a mini-dig.  Thanks for looking everyone.


----------



## glass man (Nov 22, 2009)

*RE: Part7 adventure at the old b******n farm*

THANK YALL FOR SHARING THIS DIG IT IS COOL! MAN WHAT WORK THOUGH! LAUR I HAVE SOME COLORED CLAY MARBLES,BUT NOT ONE IN PURPLE!

   IS THE "GALLS" BOTTLE WHOLE? WOULD LOVE TO SEE ALL IF IT IS. ONE I NEVER SAW BEFORE. JAMIE


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 23, 2009)

*RE: Part7 adventure at the old b******n farm*

Hey Jamie, thanks.  The Gall bottle was all there, just broken.  Hmm, I wonder if purple clay marbles are unusual.  I'm happy with it either way.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 23, 2009)

*RE: Part7 adventure at the old b******n farm*

I can't help but think that that mud would feel much better on a warm summer day[&:]...
 Nice finds guys! Keep em coming!


----------



## logueb (Nov 23, 2009)

*RE: Part7 adventure at the old b******n farm*

Joe, Fred. Tom and Red.  I finally got out yesterday for a few hours.  Been helping the son out with the grandkids the last couple of months.  No time for digging.  It was raining on and off all evening, got soaking wet and slopped in the mud all evening.  I feel your pain on the mud.  Been keeping up with some of the posts, especially this one.   I'll try to get something posted soon I  hope.  It was too wet to take the camera out yesterday.   Thanks for sharing this dig.  And good luck in the mud.  There's a chance that something can be missed in the mud.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Nov 23, 2009)

*RE: Part7 adventure at the old b******n farm*

Thanks for the pics and videos.Never get bored of either.[]


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 23, 2009)

*RE: Part7 adventure at the old b******n farm*

Thank you Kate, Buster and Tom, Madman and everyone else.  It made me feel good to come on here tonight and read your nice replies.  I'm glad you're enjoying this thread.  We'll certainly keep you posted on all the finds.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 24, 2009)

*RE: Part7 adventure at the old b******n farm*

How's your back?


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 24, 2009)

*RE: Part7 adventure at the old b******n farm*

Hey Kate, hanging in there, thanks.


----------



## Jim (Nov 25, 2009)

*RE: Part7 adventure at the old b******n farm*

You have to love digging in the muck. That is an interesting site with a lot of history. You guys are really working for your goodies there. Keep it up, and I wish you continued success!  ~Jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 25, 2009)

*RE: Part4 adventure at the old b******n farm*

Nice digs Joe Lauren and Fred. It just shows you how long since I been here, 9 pages and its my first time seeing it. [8D] I love that baby bottle with the  cool cats.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 25, 2009)

*RE: Part7 adventure at the old b******n farm*



> ORIGINAL:  pyshodoodle
> 
> I can't help but think that that mud would feel much better on a warm summer day[&:]...
> Nice finds guys! Keep em coming!


 
 You have go through the BAD chit to git to the GOOD chit []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 25, 2009)

*RE: Part7 adventure at the old b******n farm*



> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> You have go through the BAD chit to git to the GOOD chit []


 

 You got that right Rick....Welcome back,....when you get done shooting gangsters c'mon back,...._We miss you!_               Joe


----------



## CazDigger (Nov 25, 2009)

*RE: Part7 adventure at the old b******n farm*

Could the embossing on the bottom have a number lightly embossed like 5, as in 5 to the gall(on)? Just a thought.
 Mark


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 25, 2009)

*RE: Part7 adventure at the old b******n farm*

Hey Mark,...Thanks for your two cents,....I believe you nailed it. It never occured to me,...that it was abbreviated "Gallon",..hence the small "N" as well,....so would that mean a "fifth" of a gallon, or a "sixth" of a gallon?...Is that where the term originated? very cool!...It's almost got to be, right?....             Thanks,...Joe


----------



## beendiggin (Nov 25, 2009)

*RE: Part7 adventure at the old b******n farm*



> Could the embossing on the bottom have a number lightly embossed like 5, as in 5 to the gall(on)? Just a thought.
> Mark


 
 That's exactly what it is.  I've had different ones over the years.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 27, 2009)

*RE: Part7 adventure at the old b******n farm*



> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah miss me like a heart attack tooth ache topped off with a infected splintter []
  I been getting the permissions lined up ILLLLLL BEEEE BACKKKK 
   Knock* knock* can I dig a big hole in your back yard? yeahhh  suree gooo ahead. []


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 27, 2009)

*RE: Part7 adventure at the old b******n farm*

Joe dug a toothbrush last Sunday, stuck it in his pocket and we forgot about it until he remembered it the other day.  We're having a hard time telling if it's plastic or wood.  It says, Made in USA Ardsley.  I can't find any info on it.  I spoke to my Mom earlier today and she says most things she's seen that say "Made in USA" are 1900 and later (she's an antiques person).  Thanks for any info anyone can provide.


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 27, 2009)

*RE: Part7 adventure at the old b******n farm*

Laur-----they used to made old radios out of a plastic called ?????????????????-ask Joe what the name is-----they also used it for hair brushes etc.[8|]-----and tooth brushes.Was it called Bake-Lite?


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 27, 2009)

*RE: Part7 adventure at the old b******n farm*

Yeah Bakelite and celluloid.  I used to have some costume jewelry and a purse made of Bakelite.  I always liked that stuff.  Thanks Fred.  It probably is plastic, but it looks so much like wood.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 27, 2009)

*RE: Part7 adventure at the old b******n farm*

I forget how to pronounce it was the same stuff my hernia truss was made from.


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 27, 2009)

*RE: Part7 adventure at the old b******n farm*



> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> I forget how to pronounce it was the same stuff my hernia truss was made from.


 
 How's your hernia holding up?  Did the truss help?[][]


----------



## glass man (Nov 28, 2009)

*RE: Part7 adventure at the old b******n farm*



> ORIGINAL:  logueb
> 
> Joe, Fred. Tom and Red.Â  I finally got out yesterday for a few hours.Â  Been helping the son out with the grandkids the last couple of months.Â  No time for digging.Â  It was raining on and off all evening, got soaking wet and slopped in the mud all evening.Â  I feel your pain on the mud.Â  Been keeping up with some of the posts, especially this one. Â  I'll try to get something posted soon IÂ  hope.Â  It was too wet to take the camera out yesterday. Â  Thanks for sharing this dig.Â  And good luck in the mud.Â  There's a chance that something can be missed in the mud.


 


 THIS IS ONE OF MY FAV. THREADS! 

  BRUCE ARE YOU STILL DIGGING AT THE TRAIN TRESTLE OR IS IT TOO COLD OR RAINY TO DO THAT NOW? MISS THAT THREAD TOO!  HOPE ALL HAD A GREAT TURKEY DAY! NINA AND I SURE DID! GOD BLESS YALL MY GOOD FRIENDS! JAMIE


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 28, 2009)

*RE: Part7 adventure at the old b******n farm*



> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> hey joe, nice digs, and ya worked for it, seems to be par for the course these days,Â  im interested in it if its the sad face and or 4 inches tallÂ  again i enjoy yer post


   Madman----i just got that little man cleaned-----he's not the sad guy----But if i dig one he's yours[]--------Did you know they are listed in my candy container book?--they call him the Tilting Man[8|]-----held candy also---------------Fred.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 29, 2009)

*RE: Part8 adventure at the old b******n farm*

Lotsa muck and not too much luck,....well, yeah, we HAD to go back.[][][] Just to prove to ourselves that she was pretty much done with..._HOWEVER..._ there were a few finds so please stay tuned...Same muck channel,....(Alright just bein' silly) Okay where'd we leave off last Sunday,....The "tilting man" Here he is.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 29, 2009)

*RE: Part8 adventure at the old b******n farm*

Action shot! The tilting man....well,.....tilting.[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 29, 2009)

*RE: Part8 adventure at the old b******n farm*

Today it was Mr. Fred and I,...(with a potential hookup w/ Tom and Laur later on)....Here's what Fred brought me today...Check it out!....He finds these in house "clean outs" and remodeling...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 29, 2009)

*RE: Part8 adventure at the old b******n farm*

Once we had some breakfast,...there was one small area of our muck dump that begged to be dug out.....we were going to leave it go but.....JUST COULDN'T...[] Look'it this place!....I'm drinking hot spiced cider just thinking about it all, as I type...(although it wasn't too chilly today.)


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 29, 2009)

*RE: Part8 adventure at the old b******n farm*

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 29, 2009)

*RE: Part8 adventure at the old b******n farm*

* Todays dig was punctuated by 4wheelers coming and going out on the road and gunshots....The usual Pennsylvania sound effects the day before deer season....No one bothered us or came back in where we've been digging.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 29, 2009)

*RE: Part8 adventure at the old b******n farm*

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 29, 2009)

*RE: Part8 adventure at the old b******n farm*

We dug for a few hours but the roots and constant slop were a major roadblock....I did dig another cat nurser...(see earlier page of this post)....and one tiny lavender colored square bottle...There were also the usual tantalizing shards....This family had alot of kids,....and some family member must of suffered from tuberculosis (consumption)....We found these today, but none whole...and alot of "Piso's cure's" earlier in the dig.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 29, 2009)

*RE: Part8 adventure at the old b******n farm*

Fred got lucky and dug this cure...."Dr. Hoxie's Certain Croup Cure" Buffalo NY.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 29, 2009)

*RE: Part8 adventure at the old b******n farm*

side view....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 29, 2009)

*RE: Part8 adventure at the old b******n farm*

Well folk's,...That's all, and we're going to let the sun set on the old B******n Farm, and nature heal up our mess,....but stay tuned,...next weekend, weather permitting, we're going to dig the K***R household's federal style house, corner woodlot dump. Thanks everyone for looking and following our post, and all your interesting response's.                                                          Joe


----------



## madman (Nov 29, 2009)

*RE: Part8 adventure at the old b******n farm*



> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> Lotsa muck and not too much luck,....well, yeah, we HAD to go back.[][][] Just to prove to ourselves that she was pretty much done with..._HOWEVER..._ there were a few finds so please stay tuned...Same muck channel,....(Alright just bein' silly) Okay where'd we leave off last Sunday,....The "tilting man" Here he is.


 hey mr fred  i think those tilting man bottles were used for everything, candy is a new one on me , but i welcome that info thanks ! great pix and finds!


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 29, 2009)

*RE: Part8 adventure at the old b******n farm*



> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> ....I did dig another cat nurser...


 
 Vee nurse cat viss ziss and den vee zell eet for 1 trillion dollars.  I think I picked up that accent today from Bear.  I'm very impressionable as you can see.[]


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 29, 2009)

*RE: Part8 adventure at the old b******n farm*

Sorry I didn't make it today.  This time of year (for two weeks anyway) deer are actually more important than bottles.  Had to get my stand up and ready.


----------



## rockbot (Nov 30, 2009)

*RE: Part8 adventure at the old b******n farm*

Hi Gang, this has been a wonderful post with some cool bottles. 

 Aloha, Rocky


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 30, 2009)

*RE: Part8 adventure at the old b******n farm*

Hey everyone who's been following along, ...Thanks,... It's fun to get to "go along" on other folks digs! and Tony we love to see your interesting Hawian digs as well. Fred and I were B.S.ing as we were digging, saying what a cool spot it's been. We'll miss going up there, anymore it's unusual to find an undug spot anywhere, let alone to get to dig it for eight weekends in a row.                          Joe


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 30, 2009)

*RE: Part8 adventure at the old b******n farm*

You might try metal detecting there someday.


----------

